# Royal Insurance Building, Liverpool 04/08



## restlessdreams (May 18, 2008)

Built between 1897-1903. It is a Grade II listed building. The building's steel frame structure may have been the first such steel frame in the UK. (all stolen off wiki  )

Seen as I live in Liverpool I thought I should probably explore something here  Unforunatly for me Liverpool has too much industrial stuff and not enough asylums for my liking  Anyone in Epsom wanna swap lives? 

Visited with The Lady Sleepless and 4737Carlin (thanks for the tour)

Really nice building, both inside and out! I couldn't believe this building has just been sitting there for so long unused but hey we all get to benefit from it so cant complain too much!

I found it hard fighting my hospital obsession, I get bored very easily when not wandering around a hospital but I think we spent about 3 and half hours in here 

Gonna have to go back on a night I think because the views were fab! We didnt get the best of weather (at least it didnt rain) but would be excellent to see the city lit up on a night!


----------



## ashless (May 18, 2008)

Very nice....very nice indeed


----------



## Foxylady (May 18, 2008)

Wow, what an incredible building! That staircase is amazing...also those lights and the ceiling plaster in the big room. Excellent photos, restless. Good stuff!


----------



## restlessdreams (May 19, 2008)

thanks  aye tis an amazing building!! Alot better than I was expecting


----------



## BrickMan (May 21, 2008)

incredible building! and great shots, 3rd from last corrdioor shot is my fav, never seen some of these parts before


----------



## enrashid (May 22, 2008)

Yeah, nice report dude - the skyline shots are fantastic!

I'm loving the gratuitous shovel shot too


----------



## spacepunk (May 22, 2008)

Quality! Wish we had some big stuff like that here.


----------

